# Bird holding wings out???



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Y other two are not doing this and one of them is black so I'm not sure if it's because of heat. What else could it be? Shea eating, poops look fine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They'll hold their wings out when trying to cool off when standing, laying down, or roosting. If they're doing it while squatting, its a submissive mating position.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks! It is 100* today. She's my skinny, not so feathered RIR and my black Astralourp and BR aren't soon that. I guess they can handle the heat better. I've sprayed their run down a few times, put ice in the waterer and have a little chicken wadding pool with big cement box in it do they can stand and cool their feet. Anything else I should do to keep them cool?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as they have some shade they should be fine.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, they've got shade. For the first time they are all on separate roosting bars...maybe it's too hot to be close together? The BR and RIR are both panting. They've got cold water and cool bedding. Is this something more than just the 80* evening following a 100* day?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

They will be fine ... 

Chickens are rather hardy ... hot/cold as long as they have their basic needs, all is good.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, as you can tell I'm a total newbie  I'm so unaware of illnesses and I wasn't sure if the wing think or the panting was a sign of anything worse. Thanks again!


----------

